# My Subscribed Threads Disappeared!?!



## Einan (Dec 3, 2007)

Mods,

If anyone can help me with this, I'd be ever so grateful!  Whenever I try to see my subscribed threads, I get this:

"Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58"

Help!
Einan


----------



## IanArgent (Dec 3, 2007)

I get the same error when attempting to subscribe to a new thread.

Email notification *appears* to be working, at least as well as it ever has for me (I've been reasonably sure I miss some notifications).


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 28, 2007)

IanArgent said:
			
		

> I get the same error when attempting to subscribe to a new thread.
> 
> Email notification *appears* to be working, at least as well as it ever has for me (I've been reasonably sure I miss some notifications).



I"m having the same problem too.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Dec 29, 2007)

It's a known issue, however all resources are being focused on getting ENW2 out the door.  Therefore, it is not slated to be fixed before the launch.  ENW2 should does have working subscriptions.


----------



## Bad Paper (Dec 31, 2007)

...and to think I came in here with this in my copy buffer







			
				ENWorld said:
			
		

> Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

Note that if you check out the EN World II preview you can see the subscribed threads are working there. You can even get to all your old subscribed threads (at least as they stood on 12/28/07) over there if you have some you'd like to check up on. You can find it here:

http://dev.enworld.org/forum/index.php


----------



## Maldin (Jan 4, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> ...You can even get to all your old subscribed threads (at least as they stood on 12/28/07) over there if you have some you'd like to check up on....



This is exactly the useful information I was hoping to find here when I came looking! Thanks!

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

Maldin said:
			
		

> This is exactly the useful information I was hoping to find here when I came looking! Thanks!
> 
> Denis, aka "Maldin"
> Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com




Anytime. Necessity is the mother of invention. I've been struggling with this crap for weeks now and that's the best I've been able to do. The other trick is to edit your profile. You don't have to make any changes, but once you save you'll see all your subscribed threads that have had recent activity. Just keep refreshing periodically or re-edit and you'll stay fairly current. It isn't foolproof and I miss a few threads, but it is better than nothing.


----------



## Maldin (Jan 4, 2008)

Many of my subscribed threads are subscribed for informational/archive reasons, and not because they are having any sort of continuing conversation. The "Locations in the Abyss" thread, for example. So what I have done is go to the preview site, and copy out all the thread# ID's so that I can re-subscribe them once the migration is done and settles out. 

As long as the ID#'s don't change (and all the threads survive the migration), I'm good!

Perhaps a high-profile notice might be put somewhere for others interested in saving their subscriptions before its too late (if there is a chance that they might be lost in the final migration).

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, it is a good idea to save subscriptions. The breakdown of the system has been especially hard on frequent play by post gamers. I went and created a signature page for all the games I'm involved in, so that I would be able to pick up where I left off if something unfortunate happens with the migration. See the bottom of my first post in this thread for an example of how this might be done if anyone is interested. There is no reason you couldn't create such a signature page for any threads not just games. 

Off topic for a moment. I used to visit Maldin's Greyhawk frequently when I was running and playing in Greyhawk games. I'm glad to see it is still around. Excellent site! It is good to see folks keep to the old world alive. Any word on what might happen to Greyhawk in 4th edition? I sort of got the impression it would not be the default world any more.


----------



## Maldin (Jan 13, 2008)

Many thanks, Scotley! I'm glad you've found my site useful in the past. Yup, I'm still around, although I finally got around to moving my site over to its own domain in late 2004, and took the opportunity to completely revamp it and more then double the amount of original material. Its continued to expand since then, though RealLife(tm) tends to keep updates sporadic these days. If you haven't been by in a while, stop in! Use the active site map to navigate quickly through the site.

Keeping with the off-topic... 

Word is, Greyhawk will not appear in any way, shape or form in 4th Edition. Except for some of the god names (which they are freely modifying anyways, and newcomers to the game will have no idea from the materials where those names originally came from), which they will be combining with gods from the Realms as well to form a mishmash with no history. They will even be removing the Greyhawk names from spells. Greyhawk's echoes will effectively be purged from the game system, particularly after Living Greyhawk is done this year, something WotC has been trying to do for quite some time. Some of the upper management and designers have said (in an attempt to silence the screams from the Grognard Balcony) that after the 4E Realms campaign book is published, there will be a (single) new campaign world source book each year thereafter... and that maybe Greyhawk will be on the list. But number two will almost certainly be Ebberon. I'd bet number 3 will be an all-new setting that they can completely own with no baggage (perhaps one of the two other finalists from the setting "contest" that have remained secret), or something completely new. Number 4? Hmmm, maybe Greyhawk, maybe Dragonlance, maybe something completely new again. Now we're already 5 years into 4th Edition. Doesn't look too good for Greyhawk. At that point, there will be so few players familiar with Greyhawk, that they can finally say there is no market (now that Paizo cannot publish GH any more, and can no longer prove that GH DOES sell... and damn well!)

Is that a bad thing? There's an arguement that can be made that any setting release from the current gang would not resemble, and perhaps not respect, the Greyhawk setting of the past in favor of a completely new "vision". Certainly the rules will have been changed a whole lot, making some change absolutely necessary. At that point, its probably best left in the hands of the fans, like Greyhawk was during the "Dark Times" when people ran secret file servers to distribute "illegal" (according to TSR of the early '90's) fan-created material. 

Who knows.

Denis, aka "Maldin"
Maldin's Greyhawk http://melkot.com
Loads of edition-independent Greyhawk goodness... magic, mysteries, maps, mechanics, and more!
Keeping Greyhawk alive!


----------

